# Wahl-O-Mat Bundestagswahl 2009



## Malkav85 (4. September 2009)

Wahl-O-Mat

Hier könnt ihr nachschauen, welche Partei ihr wählen könntet.

Meine Reihenfolge sieht so aus:
- Republikaner
- NPD
- FDP
- Grüne
- die Linke
- Piraten
- SPD
- CDU/CSU

Fragt mich bitte nicht, warum die ersten beiden dabei sind  Ich glaube nur, weil ich gegen "einfacheren Asyl" bin und nicht die Türkei in der EU haben möchte.


----------



## Bucklew (4. September 2009)

Bei mir:

- Piraten
- Grüne
- Linke
- FDP
- SPD
- CDU

Find ich gut, so würd ich eh wählen


----------



## insekt (4. September 2009)

1. Piraten
2. FDP
3. Die Grünen
4. SPD
5. Die LINKE
6. DKP
7. NPD
8. CDU/CSU

Gefällt mir in der Priorität hätte ich sich auch vorher gewählt.


----------



## Icejester (4. September 2009)

Bei mir ist es wie immer, wenn die den Wahl-O-Mat anschmeißen. Nur die Piraten sind natürlich neu:

1) FDP
77/94

2) CDU / CSU
71/94

3) DVU
64/94

4) Piraten
55/94

5) NPD
41/94

6) SPD
38/94

7) Grüne
34/94

8) Die Linke
29/94


----------



## Sight (4. September 2009)

52 von 76 Punkten         												    

GRÜNE 


           											        											         												         												             												    51 von 76 Punkten         												    

PIRATEN 


           											        											         												         												             												    50 von 76 Punkten         												    

DIE LINKE 


           											        											         												         												             												    48 von 76 Punkten         												    

FDP 


           											        											         												         												             												    46 von 76 Punkten         												    

SPD 


           											        											         												         												             												    43 von 76 Punkten         												    

ZENTRUM 


           											        											         												         												             												    40 von 76 Punkten         												    

CDU/CSU 


           											        											         												         												             												    40 von 76 Punkten         												    

NPD


----------



## JePe (4. September 2009)

CDU / CSU: 56 von 76 Punkten
SPD: 50 von 76 Punkten
FDP: 48 von 76 Punkten         												    


     											               											        											     											               											        											         												         												             												    PIRATEN: 45 von 76 Punkten         												    


           											        											         												         												             												    GRUeNE: 42 von 76 Punkten         												    


           											        											         												         												             												    DVU: 40 von 76 Punkten         												    


           											        											         												         												             												    NPD: 36 von 76 Punkten         												    


           											        											         												         												             												    LINKE: 32 von 76 Punkten

Extreme auf den verdienten letzten Plaetzen.


----------



## grubsnek (4. September 2009)

CDU/CSU
FDP
Piraten
SPD
REP
Die Violetten
Grüne
Die Linke

CDU/CSU und FDP sind bei mir exakt gleichauf. Bei mir arbeitet der Wahl-o-mat ziemlich genau.


----------



## Chucky1978 (4. September 2009)

Bei mir wird nur eine angezeigt...

1. FDP
2. CDU
3. Grüne
4. Piraten
5. SPD
6. REP
7. Linke
8. NPD

Jedes jahr immer FDP weit vorraus bei mir als die anderen...

CDU/ Grüne/ Piraten gleichauf... gott das hasse ich... hätte gehofft Grüne fast am Schluss


----------



## nyso (4. September 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus^^

67 von 100 Punkten
GRÜNE

63 von 100 Punkten
Die Tierschutzpartei

62 von 100 Punkten
PIRATEN

61 von 100 Punkten
DIE LINKE

58 von 100 Punkten
SPD

53 von 100 Punkten
CDU/CSU

49 von 100 Punkten
FDP


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Bei mir sind die SPD vor der CDU, den Grünen und der FDP gelandet.
Dabei habe ich SPD noch nie gewähl.


----------



## Meritus (5. September 2009)

Bei mir sieht es folgenermaßen aus:


CDU/CSU 
FDP 
PIRATEN  
SPD  
NPD 
DIE VIOLETTEN   
GRÜNE 
DIE LINKE


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. September 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Partei, die ich seit ich wählen darf gewählt habe.
FDP


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2009)

CDU als erstes, dann die SPD. Wie sollt es auch anders sein?!


----------



## Lindt (5. September 2009)

tobecool schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Partei, die ich seit ich wählen darf gewählt habe.
> FDP


Warum wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wahl-O-Mat
> 
> Hier könnt ihr nachschauen, welche Partei ihr wählen könntet.
> 
> ...




Bei mir war die NPD irgendwie auch vor Schwarz/Gelb&Rot...
Aber ähnlich wie schon bei der Europawahl finde ich die Fragenauswahl höchst denkwürdig (nichts zum Klimaschutz, aber D-Mark ) und die Ergebnisse passen dementsprechend schlecht. Z.B. liegen bei mir auch Rentner und Piraten gleich auf... (und das, obwohl ich die Renten senken wollte  )
Immerhin: Die erste Empfehlung stimmt diesmal mit dem überein, was ich mir auf klassischem Wege -d.h. politisch informieren- zusammengesucht habe.

P.S.:
Ich hab den t-online-link im Startposting mal gegen den direkten ausgetauscht.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Ich hab den t-online-link im Startposting mal gegen den direkten ausgetauscht.


 
Thx


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2009)

Nun bei mir war die NPD gleichauf mit der CSU.
Hoffentlich rennen nach diesem Test nicht alle zur Wahlurne und denken, sie müssten jetzt die NPD wählen.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun bei mir war die NPD gleichauf mit der CSU.
> Hoffentlich rennen nach diesem Test nicht alle zur Wahlurne und denken, sie müssten jetzt die NPD wählen.


die NPD hat extra viele mainstream-Antworten gegeben, um wohl genau das zu erreichen.


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

Könnte gut sein. Die NPD hat keine einzige ihrer Positionen irgendwie begründet. Das ist schon seltsam.


----------



## Chucky1978 (5. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Könnte gut sein. Die NPD hat keine einzige ihrer Positionen irgendwie begründet. Das ist schon seltsam.



word.. aber du findest das seltsam? Es hätte mich gewundert wenn da was ordentliches zusammen gekommen wäre, was man auch hätte drucken können LOL... 
zudem zumindest mich hat die ein oder anderer Aussage der partei, jetzt z.b von FDP und Piraten mich doch dazu bewegt hat, von einem JA auf ein NEIN und umgekehrt zu stimmen... Unterschätze nie die Macht der Worte LOL..ich hasse politik.. da kommt man sich manchmal vor wie ein Fähnchen im Wind


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

Nee.  Du hast mich falsch verstanden bzw. habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Was ich sagen wollte, ist, daß ich es seltsam (vielleicht sogar verdächtig) finde, wenn man als Partei nicht die Gelegenheit nutzt, seine Position klar darzulegen. Das kann ja immerhin auch werbewirksam sein. Jeder, der die Gelegenheit nicht nutzt, hat doch entweder was zu verbergen, weil er in Wirklichkeit ganz anders denkt, oder ist zu dumm, um schlüssige Argumente zu liefern. Beides finde ich nicht so toll.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

super unbewusste wähler beeinflussung

grüne 
linke
piraten
spd
fdp
csu

nun ich werd trotzdem die piraten wählen


----------



## SandR+ (6. September 2009)

bei mir vorne Mit DEUTLICHEM Abstand  *FWD *


----------



## Icejester (6. September 2009)

FWD?!  Nie gehört. Was'n das?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

hä was willst du


----------



## moe (6. September 2009)

bei mir siehts so aus:                                                                                                                 
FDP                                                         
PIRATEN                                                     
CDU/CSU                                                     
REP                                                     
NPD                                                     
GRÜNE                                                     
SPD                                                     
DIE LINKE                                                     

grundsätzlich würde ich gar nicht erst zum wählen gehen. aber wenn, dann auch nur die ersten beiden.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> FWD?!  Nie gehört. Was'n das?


Freie Wähler Deutschland


----------



## Malkav85 (6. September 2009)

Wer seine Stimme nicht abgibt unterstützt damit automatisch eine extreme Partei, da diese immer ihre Stimmem bekommen. 

Daher geh ich zur Wahl.


----------



## Bucklew (6. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wer seine Stimme nicht abgibt unterstützt damit automatisch eine extreme Partei, da diese immer ihre Stimmem bekommen.


Nicht nur extrem, mit diesem Ziel hat die FDP in NRW eine Zusammenlegung von Kommunal- und Bundestagswahl verhindert, weil sie so gehofft hat durch die geringer Wahlbeteilung höhere Anteile zu erreichen.


----------



## Icejester (6. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Freie Wähler Deutschland



Ist das nicht die Truppe der Frau St. Pauli?  Die darf doch wegen eines Formfehlers gar nicht antreten, oder?


----------



## Malkav85 (6. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Nicht nur extrem, mit diesem Ziel hat die FDP in NRW eine Zusammenlegung von Kommunal- und Bundestagswahl verhindert, weil sie so gehofft hat durch die geringer Wahlbeteilung höhere Anteile zu erreichen.


 
Vor allem reißen immer die, die nicht wählen gehen den Mund so weit auf. 

Wer nicht wählen geht, braucht sich später nicht zu beschweren, welche Regierung wird haben!


----------



## Bucklew (6. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wer nicht wählen geht, braucht sich später nicht zu beschweren, welche Regierung wird haben!


Richtig!


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Truppe der Frau St. Pauli?  Die darf doch wegen eines Formfehlers gar nicht antreten, oder?


Jein. Pauli war dort mal, ist es aber nicht mehr weil sie die Freie Union gegründet hat, die von der Bundestagswahl ausgeschlossen wurde, im Gegensatz zu den FWD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nee.  Du hast mich falsch verstanden bzw. habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Was ich sagen wollte, ist, daß ich es seltsam (vielleicht sogar verdächtig) finde, wenn man als Partei nicht die Gelegenheit nutzt, seine Position klar darzulegen. Das kann ja immerhin auch werbewirksam sein. Jeder, der die Gelegenheit nicht nutzt, hat doch entweder was zu verbergen, weil er in Wirklichkeit ganz anders denkt, oder ist zu dumm, um schlüssige Argumente zu liefern. Beides finde ich nicht so toll.



Im Falle der NPD würde ich sagen: Die meisten Themen gehören nicht zu deren Kernbereich, da kann und will sie sich nicht profitieren. Bei den Punkten wo sie was sagen könnte... - Wer einen Grund genannt haben möchte, warum die Türkei nicht in die EU soll, der wählt eh nie NPD.
Also kein Grund, den kostbaren weil in der Partei seltnen Hirnschmalz zu überlasten 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nicht nur extrem, mit diesem Ziel hat die FDP in NRW eine Zusammenlegung von Kommunal- und Bundestagswahl verhindert, weil sie so gehofft hat durch die geringer Wahlbeteilung höhere Anteile zu erreichen.



Die Union machts in S-H genau umgekehrt


----------



## Bucklew (6. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Union machts in S-H genau umgekehrt


Ein Grund warum ich diese beiden niemals wählen werde....


----------



## Icejester (6. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle der NPD würde ich sagen: Die meisten Themen gehören nicht zu deren Kernbereich, da kann und will sie sich nicht profitieren. Bei den Punkten wo sie was sagen könnte... - Wer einen Grund genannt haben möchte, warum die Türkei nicht in die EU soll, der wählt eh nie NPD.
> Also kein Grund, den kostbaren weil in der Partei seltnen Hirnschmalz zu überlasten



Bleibt die Frage, was dann überhaupt der Kernbereich sein soll, wenn so gut wie alle Themen nicht dazugehören.


----------



## JePe (6. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer einen Grund genannt haben möchte, warum die Türkei nicht in die EU soll, der wählt eh nie NPD.



Bei mir ist die NPD zusammen mit den LINKEn auf den verdienten letzten Plaetzen - trotzdem finde ich, dass die heutige Tuerkei voellig inkompatibel zur EU ist und ernsthafte Beitrittsverhandlungen derzeit ueberhaupt kein Thema sein koennen. Seltsam? Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## nyso (6. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, was dann überhaupt der Kernbereich sein soll, wenn so gut wie alle Themen nicht dazugehören.



Das trifft auf die Piraten aber auch irgendwie zu. Die wirklich wichtigen Themen werden nicht beachtet, weshalb ich sie auch nicht wählen werde. Erst muss das Existensminimum bzw. die Grundbedürfnisse für alle Bürger dieses Landes erfüllt sein. Danach kommt für mich der Punkt, an dem mit das Programm der Piraten wichtig ist.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2009)

Das ist das klassische Problem von Single-Issue-Parteien, als die man die Piraten im Moment wohl durchaus noch bezeichnen kann.


----------



## insekt (7. September 2009)

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt geht es den Piraten auch wohl kaum darum, die Regierung zu stellen, sondern eher darum zumindest als Opposition in den Bundestag zu kommen um dort einen Repräsentaten für uns "Internetvölkchen" einzubringen.


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2009)

So, hier mal meine auflistung. Insbesondere die Platzierung der CDu hat mich stutzig gemacht. 

1.) Piraten
2.) Grünen
3.) Linken
4.) SPD
5.) FDP
6.) NPD
7.) DVU
8.) CDU

@Icejester
Das sagen sie ja auch stets, dass sie "zunächst" ersteinmal die propagierten Themen behandeln wollen und sich erst später, evtl., thematisch den anderen Themen annehmen werden.

MfG


----------



## exa (7. September 2009)

dieser Wahlomat ist schlicht zu ungenau...

38 thesen, bei denen ich nur 2 ohne wenn und aber angeklickt habe, bei allen anderen dachte ich: "kommt drauf an..."

die sind viel zu schwammig formuliert

ich hol mir die ausformulierten Parteiprogramme und werde dann entscheiden


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2009)

Deine Intension in allen Ehren aber man kann wohl kaum dem "Durchschnittswähler" zumuten, sich die teils 60-80 Seiten an Wahlprogramm, jeder potenziellen Partei durchzulesen. 

Prinzipiell halte ich den Wahlomaten für eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, die eigenen Vorstellungen mit den Kernthemen der einzelnen Parteien abzugleichen. Wenn man das in Verbindung mit einer gewissen Eigenrecherche, durch diverse Medien, dann noch kombiniert, ist eine personifizierte, den Wünschen angepasste Wahlentscheidung, entstanden, auf der man sich stützen kann.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (7. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine auflistung. Insbesondere die Platzierung der CDu hat mich stutzig gemacht.


Mich nicht, du linke Socke


----------



## DaStash (7. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Mich nicht, du linke Socke


Aber wie links muss man denn sein, dass die CDU so weit rechts ist. 
Ich kann durchaus mit meinem Ergebnis leben. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Deine Intension in allen Ehren aber man kann wohl kaum dem "Durchschnittswähler" zumuten, sich die teils 60-80 Seiten an Wahlprogramm, jeder potenziellen Partei durchzulesen.
> 
> Prinzipiell halte ich den Wahlomaten für eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, die eigenen Vorstellungen mit den Kernthemen der einzelnen Parteien abzugleichen.



Dazu müsste der Wahl-O-Mat aber die Kernthemen jeder einzelnen Partei wiederspiegeln - und das tut er nicht. Genausowenig deckt er die aktuell wichtigen Themen ab. Wer sich darüber informiert, erwischt imho leicht die falsche Partei. Wenn man sich dann noch anguckt, wie sich die NPD nach oben puscht...

Die Wahlprogramme vieler Parteien sind aber wirklich eine Zumutung.
Soviel inhaltloses oder wachsweiches Geschwafel durchzulesen grenzt doch arg an Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Bucklew (7. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wahlprogramme vieler Parteien sind aber wirklich eine Zumutung.
> Soviel inhaltloses oder wachsweiches Geschwafel durchzulesen grenzt doch arg an Zeitverschwendung.


Tja und dann kommt ne CDU die keinen Wahlkampf macht aber zwischen den Zeilen was von (völlig illusorischen) Steuersenkungen erzählt. Da könnt man echt verzweifeln....


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. September 2009)

Hui.
Reihenfolge:

         												         												             												    54 von 76 Punkten         												    

PIRATEN 


           											        											         												         												             												    51 von 76 Punkten         												    

FDP 


           											        											         												         												             												    45 von 76 Punkten         												    

GRÜNE 


           											        											         												         												             												    41 von 76 Punkten         												    

CDU/CSU 


           											        											         												         												             												    39 von 76 Punkten         												    

DIE LINKE 


           											        											         												         												             												    39 von 76 Punkten         												    

SPD 


           											        											         												         												             												    37 von 76 Punkten         												    

NPD


----------



## heartcell (7. September 2009)

1. 55 von 76 Punkten - CDU/CSU

2. 51 von 76 Punkten - FDP

3. 43 von 76 Punkten - FAMILIE

4. 41 von 76 Punkten - NPD

5. 40 von 76 Punkten - PIRATEN

6. 37 von 76 Punkten - SPD

7. 37 von 76 Punkten - GRÜNE

8. 27 von 76 Punkten - DIE LINKE


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

VORSICHT auf welche seite man geht, neuerdings gibts damit betrugsversuche von dubiosen internet anbietern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

Deswegen haben wir ja einen direkten Link und einen Thread über Fakes


----------



## Bigyeti (11. September 2009)

73 von 90 Punkten         												    

PIRATEN 


           											        											         												         												             												    66 von 90 Punkten         												    

DIE LINKE 


           											        											         												         												             												    63 von 90 Punkten         												    

GRÜNE 


           											        											         												         												             												    56 von 90 Punkten         												    

DKP 


           											        											         												         												             												    55 von 90 Punkten         												    

FDP 


           											        											         												         												             												    54 von 90 Punkten         												    

NPD 


           											        											         												         												             												    53 von 90 Punkten         												    

SPD 


           											        											         												         												             												    38 von 90 Punkten         												    

CDU/CSU


----------



## Lochti (18. September 2009)

Wenn der Wahl-O-Mat das sein soll wo mit man das bekommt das ALLE Glücklich werden ist das ok !
Aber mal ganz erlich ab wann sind wir den Glücklich ?

Wenn wir alles haben was es gibt ?
Wenn wir alles wissen was wir wollen ?
Wenn es auf alles eine Antwort gibt ?
u.s.w.

Alle Parteien denken doch nur an das eine , und das ist an sich selber !


----------



## exa (18. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Deine Intension in allen Ehren aber man kann wohl kaum dem "Durchschnittswähler" zumuten, sich die teils 60-80 Seiten an Wahlprogramm, jeder potenziellen Partei durchzulesen.



naja wir sind eine Demokratie, dh Herrschaft des Volkes, wenn du also Demokrat bist, was ich hoffe, so wirst du doch wohl einmal in vier Jahren deiner "Regierungschance" ordentlich nachkommen können und dir ein paar Seiten durchlesen, zudem ist das gnaze echt informativ, man glaubt gar nicht was man da so alles lesen kann...

btw ich bin dann mal wählen^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> naja wir sind eine Demokratie, dh Herrschaft des Volkes, wenn du also Demokrat bist, was ich hoffe, so wirst du doch wohl einmal in vier Jahren deiner "Regierungschance" ordentlich nachkommen können und dir ein paar Seiten durchlesen, zudem ist das gnaze echt informativ, man glaubt gar nicht was man da so alles lesen kann...



Ich glaub eher nicht, was ich da so alles oft nicht lesen kann...
Z.B. Pläne, Absichten und Konzepte. Würden alle Parteien sich darauf beschränken, ihre Ziele und den gewünschten Weg dahin anzugeben und das Sammelsurium an halbgaren und Inhaltsleeren Versprechern weglassen, würden 60 Seiten vermutlich bequem für das Wahlprogramm aller Parteien reichen.


----------



## Doney (19. September 2009)

republikaner mit 66 punkten... für mich die partei mit den realistischsten ansichten...

danch kam gleich die npd... sind aber hohl im kopf... sowas unseriöses... ey die ham beim gedenken an die holocaust-opfer im bundestag den raum verlassen... wie hohl kann man sein... ich finde selbst wenn man rechts is kann man nicht leugnen das hitler ne linke sau war... aber solche ansichten werden im wahl-o-mat ja nicht berücksichtigt...

dürfte ich wählen ( mist ich bin ein halbes jahr zu jung...) dann würd ich cdu wählen... is zwar nich die REP aber angie rules und die sin wenigstens gegen atomausstieg... 

außerdem hab ich angst das die linken an die macht komm... ey ich bin Republikaner!!! die linken mit ihrer friede-freude-eierkuchern-politik... das ist nix für mich... klar kling ihre ziele sozial... aber was am anderen ende teurer wird, da denkt keiner drüber nach... 

keine tierversuche, kein handel mit menschenrechtsfeindlichen ländern un sowas... ich weiß nich ob da die linke jetz unbedingt dafür is... aber wenn sowas durchkommt... egal mit welcher partei... dann is aber schluss mit schuhen für 30€ bei deichmann


----------



## Arctosa (19. September 2009)

Bei mir
1. Piraten
2.MLPD
3.Rentner
4.Grünen
5.Spd
6.Npd
7.CSU/CDU

nur schade das ich noch nicht wählen kann^^


----------



## art90 (19. September 2009)

51 von 76 Punkten                                                             

PIRATEN 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              48 von 76 Punkten                                                             

FDP 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              42 von 76 Punkten                                                             

CDU/CSU 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              38 von 76 Punkten                                                             

NPD 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              38 von 76 Punkten                                                             

REP 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              36 von 76 Punkten                                                             

GRÜNE 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              32 von 76 Punkten                                                             

DIE LINKE 


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              30 von 76 Punkten                                                             

SPD


und ich hatte vor, die spd zu wählen  xD


----------



## DaStash (20. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> naja wir sind eine Demokratie, dh Herrschaft des Volkes, wenn du also Demokrat bist, was ich hoffe, so wirst du doch wohl einmal in vier Jahren deiner "Regierungschance" ordentlich nachkommen können und dir ein paar Seiten durchlesen, zudem ist das gnaze echt informativ, man glaubt gar nicht was man da so alles lesen kann...
> 
> btw ich bin dann mal wählen^^


Du liest Dir also von allen Parteien die Wahlprogramme komplett durch? So viel Zeit hab ich gar nicht bei meinem Arbeitspensum. 
Ich informiere mich schon gründlich aber den Aufwand zu betreiben, mir 80 Seiten Schachtelsätze durchzulesen, wovon sich 70% eh bei vielen Parteien überschneiden spare ich mir. Bei bestimmten, für mich wichtigen Themen, schlage ich natürlich nach.

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2009)

Wobei man bei dem selektiven Lesen vorsichtig sein muss. Gern werden da mal an unterschiedlichen Stellen Ansichten genannt, die gegenläufig sind. Z.B. können die für den Klimaschutz wirklich relevanten Teile bei den wirtschaftlichen Zielen stehen...

Das ist auch mit ein Grund, warum der Wahl-O-Mat absolut ungeeignet für eine Wahlentscheidung ist. Man muss schon sehr genau auf den Wortlaut der Partei achten, um zwischen z.B. keinem Wiederstand ("die XYZ steht ABC nicht im Wege"), einer reinen Ansicht ("die XYZ hält ABC für förderungswürdig"), eine Forderung ("die XYZ fordert die Unterstützung von ABC"), einer Absichtserklärung ("die XYZ will ABC unterstützen"),  einem Vorhaben ("die XYZ wird ABC unterstützen"), einer Priorität ("für die XYZ steht ABC vor LMN"), einem Plan ("die XYZ wird ABC mit UVW unterstützen") und einem Ideal ("Abstriche bei ABC wird es mit der XYZ nicht geben") zu unterscheiden.
Denn all diese Aussagen werden gerne mal als "XYZ ist für ABC" ausgelegt - eine belastbare Ankündigung sind aber bestenfalls die letzten 3-4 Aussagen. Die ersten drei sind nichts weiter als leere Worthülsen, die sich zwar auf den ersten (und leider für viele auch auf den zweiten) Blick nett anhören, denen aber keine Taten folgen müssen. Genauer: Da die Formulierung von Wahlprogrammen i.d.R. sehr sorgfältig durchdacht wird, kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein, dass solche Sätze reine Schleimerei sind, die viele Stimmen von Gruppierungen einbringen soll, deren Interessen nach der Wahl keinerlei Beachtung finden werden.

Und es können sehr weite Teile eines Wahlprogrammes in diesem Ton verfasst sein, gerade wenn die Kernkompetenzen einer Partei nur einem kleinen Kreis zu gute kommen würden, man sich aber gerne als eine Partei für alle darstellen möchte.


----------



## Bucklew (24. September 2009)

Hier noch eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe vom Stern, sehr lustig 

Bundestagswahl: Last-Minute-Hilfe für Unentschlossene - Aktuell | STERN.DE


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. September 2009)

- Grüne
- Piraten
- Linke
- SPD
- *Rest*


----------



## DaStash (26. September 2009)

Ha, wie bei mir. 

MfG


----------



## davehimself (26. September 2009)

mein ergebniss :

REP
NPD
FAMILIE
...rest

na klasse, demnach würde ich nun als obernazi durchgehen. ist natürlich schwachsinn. würde die parteien nie wählen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. September 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> mein ergebniss :
> 
> REP
> NPD
> ...


Was muss man denn machen, damit SO WAS bei dem On-Lein-Wahl-Seelsorger a.k.a. Wahl-O-Mat rauskommt ?!


----------



## Doney (27. September 2009)

heut is wahl!!! [x]


----------

